# Possible reason for “range reduction”



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I observed something interesting about my Model 3 and the 2019.40 series (and 2019.36 as well) of software that causes it to seem to have fewer miles of range in the morning when I leave than it used to.

When my car was new, I started charging to 90%, beginning when I just arrive home from work. That used to be 279 miles, but became 285 after the famous range increase update. In the latest two versions, it dropped to 283, and since my car is a year and a half old, I originally chalked it up the initial range loss.

But then I noticed something interesting: When the car shows 283 miles in the morning, it's 285 immediately after it finishes charging. I further noticed that it runs the coolant pump a _lot _overnight. Which it might have done before. But now, it no longer tops up the battery right away with additional charging after it does so.

Further proof of that is the longer the car is idle from charge time to the next drive, the lower the range estimate gets. I didn't go anywhere today, and the current range sits at 280.

So it might not be permanent reduced range. It might simply be that the charging maintenance tops up a lot less often.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I dunno. Over the last year I've mainly charged to 80%, in the last month I've started charging to 90%.

My daily range fluctuation has always been surprisingly narrow. Usually no more than 3 miles difference High to Low over any given day. This has remained true for a year. But I've seen 3 noticeable drops in daily average.

*308.25* daily average down to *307.25* daily average in May. This is when the average temperature went from 83 to 95. No version change.
*307.25* daily average down to *306.21* daily average in August. No temperature change. This happened exactly between the upgrade from 2019.24.4 to 2019.28.2
*306.21* daily average down to *302.71* daily average in September. No temperature change. This happened exactly between the upgrade from 2019.28.3 to 2019.32.2
This definitely seems software related, but I don't know if it's due to the coolant pump. I'm down almost 6 miles daily average from when I got the car and I have a hard time believing a coolant pump is responsible for 6 miles.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> This definitely seems software related, but I don't know if it's due to the coolant pump. I'm down almost 6 miles daily average from when I got the car and I have a hard time believing a coolant pump is responsible for 6 miles.


It's not solely the coolant pump that's to blame - it's evidence that the car is consuming battery power and then not replacing it.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> I dunno. Over the last year I've mainly charged to 80%, in the last month I've started charging to 90%.
> 
> My daily range fluctuation has always been surprisingly narrow. Usually no more than 3 miles difference High to Low over any given day. This has remained true for a year. But I've seen 3 noticeable drops in daily average.
> 
> ...


Fluctuations are normal. It's a consequence of the algorithm that maps battery voltage to SoC. Measuring SoC is always indirect (even on cell phones).
This app helps you compare your battery max range with other model 3 users with the same mileage (mid-range is not supported): https://apps.apple.com/us/app/batterycompare-for-ev-cars/id1483822849


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

I just charged my MID RANGE up to 100% a few days ago and it maxed out at 248 miles... Bit of a change from the 264 its rated at. Car is almost a year old with about 8,000 miles. Im going to do a couple full cycles and see if it recalibrates.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SMITTY said:


> I just charged my MID RANGE up to 100% a few days ago and it maxed out at 248 miles... Bit of a change from the 264 its rated at. Car is almost a year old with about 8,000 miles. Im going to do a couple full cycles and see if it recalibrates.


That would be 6% degradation. That's not unreasonable.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

garsh said:


> That would be 6% degradation. That's not unreasonable.


Copy that, thanks.


----------

